# Is a 7'6"unimount to big for a 89 charakee



## daveolejnik (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a unimount on a chevy 2500. I ve been having alot of problems with transmissions this year. My tranny just went out again so Thats going back into the shop. I just had new clutches put in it 3 weeks ago and now NO REVERSE AGAIN. I cant aford to loose any accounts. They are really hard to get in this area. I was thinking about making a new mount for the plow for the jeep. I have another controller so I just need a new wiring harness. I just dont know if the plow is to heavy for the jeep. I would hate to spend 4-5 hours welding a new mount and then it being way to heavy for the truck. I know I would have to put weight in the back. Do you think it would work??? This would not be anything I use all winter to plow just when I get in a situation like im in. It would be great if I had problems with the truck just to drop the plow and hook it up to another vehicle. If possible.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

NO! Don't hang the Uni-mount on the Cherokee, not if you like the truck.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

If you're talking the downsized Cherokee, you'll destroy it with that plow.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Our 87 Jeep Cherekee has a unimount on it. the 6' 6" with wings which take it out to
8 foot. It also has been beefed up a bunch since it rusted out after years of use in the Chesterton/portage salt capital of Indiana. It was too light weight. so we made it heavier
and stronger... We put a 2x2 tube on the bottom to bolt the cutting edge to, and welded in new metal on the mold board. Added braces in some areas.... Then of course added a back drag edge that works great and was the best thing we did for it.....

It has HD springs on the front.

257,000 miles... Yeh... I guess we are destroying it.. ! 

But now days we only use it for plowing residentials and a few lots.
It doesnt get driven other than that...


----------



## xjeep25 (Aug 29, 2008)

*01 Cherokee with uni 6'6"*

I don't know the weight difference between a uni-mount 7'6" and a uni-mount 6'6", but I have a 6'6" uni on my 01 cherokee with a 3inch lift and it works great. We got 8 to 12 inches of snow here in Cleveland OH a couple of weeks ago and my "poor little " Jeep pushed with out any problems. JMO


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont know what a unimount weights but i've used fisher 7 1/2 RD (now called an HD) plows on my wranglers for 22 years


----------

